# Petites réflexions avant départ...



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2009)

Voilà... Dans moins d'une semaine, je vais faire comme tout le monde : Le touriste.
Je pars, je me casse, je prends le large... Changer d'air.

Depuis deux mois, plus en fait, j'observe ceux qui font pareil ici...

Impossible de ne pas me demander quelle est la conception du tourisme de bon nombre de pignoufs, pour qui ça semble se résumer à consommer du soleil et de l'espace au sol, se balader avec une caméra vissée à l'oeil (je me demande toujours comment ils font pour arriver à marcher sans se viander) sans rien voir de ce qu'il y a autour d'eux...

Mon caractère insulaire me porte à les regarder débarquer par vagues successives avec méfiance, curiosité aussi, avant que ne s'installe l'inévitable lassitude qui me saisit chaque année... Bruyants, sans gêne, agglutinés, nombreux, trop... Ce qui fait qu'on en vient à regretter le pourcentage de gens "bien", "valables", qui se trouvent forcément noyés dans la masse et avec qui on aimerait prendre le temps de bavarder et d'échanger...

Je vais donc essayer de ne pas ressembler à ce que je déteste pendant 15 jours...
Être discret, se fondre et se perdre... Observer ceux chez qui je vais, tenter de les comprendre, retourner où je suis déjà passé, histoire de ne pas dire comme j'entends parfois "Ah ah ah... Je connais bien. J'y suis allé une semaine il y a trois ans! Tu parles!"
Ne pas prendre trop de place... Ne pas faire trop de bruit...

Partir peu, mais partir bien... Se donner les moyens d'attendre pour partir dans de bonnes conditions... C'est à dire ne pas partir à tout prix tous les ans aux périodes consacrées, attendre pour ne pas se retrouver en position de simple consommateur d'espace, de loisirs... Vivre, un peu, mais ailleurs...


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà... Dans moins d'une semaine, je vais faire comme tout le monde : Le touriste.
> Je pars, je me casse, je prends le large... Changer d'air.
> 
> Depuis deux mois, plus en fait, j'observe ceux qui font pareil ici...
> ...


 
Je te conseille la corse, c'est très joli si l'on excepte les autochtones un peu trop irascibles à mon goût...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Je te conseille la corse, c'est très joli si l'on excepte les autochtones un peu trop irascibles à mon goût...




  

C'est parti! 

Ce fil est à vous, faites-en ce que bon vous semble... :style:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ... si l'on excepte les autochtones un peu trop irascibles à mon goût...



Ah !  ... les cochons sont pourtant très accueillants parait il... surtout ceux dont le prénom est figatelli...


Edith : Rogeur's pour ton aimepet... je te tel...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2009)

Comment fait-on pour rendre un Corse discret à part en faisant un pléonasme ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà... Dans moins d'une semaine, je vais faire comme tout le monde : Le touriste.


ben non justement , tes reflexions montrent déjà que tu ne ""feras"" sans doute  pas le touriste





> Je pars, je me casse, je prends le large... Changer d'air.


ce qui peut être radicalement different que tourister betassement
(et c'est pas très difficile, en ce cas on peut plutot parler de voyager , ce qui est légèrement different)

sois toi même

( hummmmmmmmm :mouais: )


> Partir peu, mais partir bien... Se donner les moyens d'attendre pour partir dans de bonnes conditions... C'est à dire ne pas partir à tout prix tous les ans aux périodes consacrées, attendre pour ne pas se retrouver en position de simple consommateur d'espace, de loisirs... Vivre, un peu, mais ailleurs...


humm et Aout c'est ti pas une periode consacrée? :rateau:
Periode consacrée pour de sacrés cons de touristes betas (ou à leur décharge  coincés par un planning d'employeur, mais ca n'excuse pas certains de  leurs comportements)
 Aout c'est quand même le grand lacher  annuel !

et un détail ce sont tes vacances , t'es pas en representation ni devant le tribunal ( des autochtones)  mais pour vivre autre chose

 à la rigueur  tu seras face à ta conscience et ses interrogations special vacances
 est ce que je manque de respect si je veux 2 desserts?
 puis je   prendre une  bière en sandales ou c'est trop la honte touriste? 
suis je un individu recu par un autre  ou n'est ce qu'un rapport marchand?
 ton envie d'hurler: _naaaan, je ne suis pas qu'un paquet d'' fric, regarde moi ô tenancier, ne vois tu pas que je suis zin hom zossi?_ ( si tu enchaines direct avec t_avernier aimes tu les films de gladiateurs?_ tu prends un risque) 

Partir bien  c'est pas très dur, et ceci même en plein milieu de basse-cour à touristes
c'est avant tout un etat d'esprit, avec un peu de bon sens et du nez, on sort des sentiers battus ( en Aout ce sont des boulevards  balisés ) et on agit autrement
une des techniques de base c'est si tout le monde tourne à gauche toi tu tournes à droite, explorer autrement, parfois avec une certaine lenteur volontaire, sentir le lieu
( les touristes de base eux ne le font pas, par manque d'envie ou parce qu'ils ont le nez collé au viseur pour filmer ce qu'il "faut filmer",  parfois par  simple trouille  ou parce que eux ne sont pas venus pour ca)

non tu ne seras pas ami à la vie à la mort avec tous ceux que tu croises, mais selon l'attitude il peut se passer des choses étonnantes.
Je suis un ex bourlingueur et quand on voyage de maniere intelligente   je t'assure qu'il peut se passer des choses formidables, depuis le simple respect mutuel jusqu'à invitations divers-  je ne parle bien entendu pas des accroches à touristes à visées purement marchandes- mais d'authentiques invites à partager, un moment ,une discussion, un repas, un evenement familial ou local ou plus, ca se joue à presque rien , une facon de se comporter , un sourire  etc

j'ai plein d'exemples en tête parfois des trucs siderants de gentillesse
y a  des gens bien partout
( et des cons partout , que ce soit coté voyageurs que du coté de ceux qui en vivent )
----
de ce que je connais de toi, je dirai , pas de soucis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aout c'est quand même le grand lacher  annuel !



Ah mais c'est qu'en plein milieu de la mer Méditerranéenne, je croise rarement des tas de gens, surtout en attendant l'heure à laquelle tout le monde est rentré, pour aller mouiller peinard dans des coins peu fréquentés...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah mais c'est qu'en plein milieu de la mer Méditerranéenne, je croise rarement des tas de gens, surtout en attendant l'heure à laquelle tout le monde est rentré, pour aller mouiller peinard dans des coins peu fréquentés...


et bien tu vois , t'as compris l'truc
sens de l'observation , adaptabilité et satisfactions  selon des critères  personnels

Et ce qui vaut pour cet endroit vaut pour le reste du monde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà... Dans moins d'une semaine, je vais faire comme tout le monde : Le touriste.
> Je pars, je me casse, je prends le large... Changer d'air.
> 
> Depuis deux mois, plus en fait, j'observe ceux qui font pareil ici...
> ...



Hélas tu sais bien que c'est impossible... Les rapports de production capitalistes sont tels que tu es le consommateur, inévitablement, ce qui dans ce type de marché du "dépaysement" et du "voyage" se nomme un touriste.

Quant au "sortir des sentiers battus" cela est en train de devenir le nouveau mode de marketing touristique, un nouveau marché. Dans le même genre "original-pas-comme-les-autres", tu connais la marque Apple ? Tu sais ces ordinateurs et autres gadgets des gens rebelles qui se révoltent contre le système. J'ai trouvé un site internet qui réunit cette communauté d'originaux - voire de marginaux - rétifs à tout formatage consumériste et on y parle des résultats d'Apple : http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127309/apple-des-resultats-records

Il va bien y avoir quelques belles âmes de gôche sur ce forum qui vont t'envoyer des liens sur le "tourisme durable". C'est déjà pas si mal mais c'est au fond le même rapport qui prédomine. Le gîte rural archi-authentique tenu par un ancien cadre sup' d'IBM lassé du fric, au fin fond des Cévennes, attend le client donc le touriste, de même que l'habitant du Moyen-Atlas qui va te faire vivre une expérience radicalement différente des hôtels d'Agadir. Et lui il en a encore plus besoin que l'ancien cadre sup' d'IBM rangé des voitures.

Alors que faire ? 
J'ai rencontré une fois un authentique voyageur qui avait décidé d'inverser les rapports de production : il partait le plus longtemps que lui permettait un visa touriste et il trouvait un petit job à faire sur place. De consommateur il devenait producteur et il s'approchait au mieux des réalités sociales d'un pays. Mais bon ce n'est pas si évident à faire. Je crois qu'il n'avait pas trop de problèmes matériels car il possédait un appart' à Paris. Je pense que c'était un héritier. Pas un salarié aux 5 semaines de congés annuels. Sa posture, valable en théorie, ne pouvait être réalisable que par une "élite" très restreinte.

Mais alors ?
Assumer clairement sa position de touriste, dans son segment de marché. C'est peut-être en poussant au bout cette logique du banal qu'on peut la dépasser et faire de vraies rencontres. 
Dubuffet déclarait : "Il faut peindre comme tout le monde !". On lui répondait : "Mais personne ne peint comme vous !" et il rétorquait : "Car personne ne peint comme toute le monde !".
Une chose est sûre : vouloir être original est la chose la plus banale car tout le monde veut l'être.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien tu vois , t'as compris l'truc
> sens de l'observation , adaptabilité et satisfactions  selon des critères  personnels
> 
> Et ce qui vaut pour cet endroit vaut pour le reste du monde



Suceur de teub !!!


----------



## macinside (27 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Suceur de teub !!!



Parisiens qu'on dit


----------



## JPTK (27 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà... Dans moins d'une semaine, je vais faire comme tout le monde : Le touriste.
> Je pars, je me casse, je prends le large... Changer d'air.
> 
> Depuis deux mois, plus en fait, j'observe ceux qui font pareil ici...
> ...




Typique le touriste super relou qui fait nimporte quoi et qui se permet tout parce qu'il croit être le "bon touriste".

Allez, au goulag ou chez Pierre et vacances !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Allez, au goulag ou chez Pierre et vacances !!!



Ah mais tu vas voir que le goulag va devenir la nouvelle destination "hype" du tourisme-pas-comme-les-autres. A moins que ce ne soit déjà fait.
Comme le Bronx pour lequel des tour-operators organisent des visites pour se faire frémir façon réserve africaine de Thoiry dans les Yvelines.

Peut-être d'ailleurs que l'un des moyens de moins faire chier les autochtones c'est justement d'aller chez P et V. On est entre touristes, tout est sur place. L'emplacement est choisi pour sa relative discrétion. Non non. Pas d'idées reçues. Assumer le banal, à donf. La solution aux problèmes du Patoch' te dis-je !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Allez, au goulag ou chez Pierre et vacances !!!


 y a des endroits où ca se combine !
 certains "clubs de vacances" sont "gardés" et  parfois t'as même des guirlandes de barbelés autour 
(on ne sait pas toujours si c'est pour empêcher d'entrer ou de sortir d'ailleurs...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2009)

J'étais à peu près sûr de ferrer du gros... Là je dois dire que je ne suis pas déçu...   


Allez ; bonnes vacances, mes glands... :love:


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'étais à peu près sûr de ferrer du gros... Là je dois dire que je ne suis pas déçu...
> 
> 
> Allez ; bonnes vacances, mes glands... :love:



T'as jamais rien pêché de mieux qu'un goujon


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> pour aller mouiller peinard dans des coins peu fréquentés...



Tu pars avec ta femme?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu pars avec ta femme?



Oui...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> T'as jamais rien pêché de mieux qu'un goujon



Toi t'as failli pécho -12 ... Mais comme je pars demain, j'ai décidé de commencer à me détendre, et je ne boulerai rouge à nouveau qu'à mon retour... Vas en paix, ami casse-burnes...   


Quand aux goujons en Méditerranée, mon con...


----------



## silvio (28 Juillet 2009)

Moi je pars à Montpellier pour les vacances .... 
Oui sur place 
Mais plus tôt dans la saison, je traverse la Méditerranée pour aller voir les cochons qui s'appellent Figatelli
Pis plus tard, quand les feuilles tombent, je vais manger des pâtes pas cuites de l'autre côté des Alpes


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu pars avec ta femme?



/mode private joke inside : Ouvrir des huitres ? 



Bonnes vacances


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> Hélas tu sais bien que c'est impossible...



  ... Ah bon?...
Je pense quand même avoir réussi à intégrer quelques réalités, à mon âge...   

Sinon, sans déconner, je parlais de consommation d'espace, avant tout... Ce qui me gonfle chez pas mal de touristes, ici, c'est leur propension à nous pomper l'air, à empiéter sur l'espace, justement... On s'en cogne 2 millions l'été, qui commence désormais mi-avril, ici, alors que le reste de l'année nous sommes 250 000, à tout casser... Et on fait pas mieux que des insulaires (ou les corses, si tu veux et pour t'offrir un cliché prêt à l'emploi) pour tenir jalousement à leur espace vital...

Donc, quand je vais chez les autres, je veille scrupuleusement à ne pas leur bouffer trop d'espace, en toute modestie et en toute discrétion, c'est tout.



> Quant au "sortir des sentiers battus" cela est en train de devenir le nouveau mode de marketing touristique, un nouveau marché.



Ça je m'en contre-cague... Pas client pour ce genre de conneries à pinzuti... 





> Dans le même genre "original-pas-comme-les-autres", tu connais la marque Apple ? Tu sais ces ordinateurs et autres gadgets des gens rebelles qui se révoltent contre le système.



Tu serais quand même mignon de ne pas trop me prendre pour un con... Je tape assez souvent sur des fournées de conos béats qui croient entrer dans une élite pour avoir acheté une bécane avec une pomme dessus...   
Y'en a même qui croient que c'est livré avec un passeport pour une grande fraternité partouzarde sur MacG, non ?...

Pour le reste je me suis assis sur pas mal de petites rebellions il y a belle lurette...



> Il va bien y avoir quelques belles âmes de gôche sur ce forum qui vont t'envoyer des liens sur le "tourisme durable". C'est déjà pas si mal mais c'est au fond le même rapport qui prédomine. Le gîte rural archi-authentique tenu par un ancien cadre sup' d'IBM lassé du fric, au fin fond des Cévennes, attend le client donc le touriste, de même que l'habitant du Moyen-Atlas qui va te faire vivre une expérience radicalement différente des hôtels d'Agadir. Et lui il en a encore plus besoin que l'ancien cadre sup' d'IBM rangé des voitures.



Toujours pas client... 



> Une chose est sûre : vouloir être original est la chose la plus banale car tout le monde veut l'être.



C'est vrai que tu es mignon   

[YOUTUBE]8nwm5xLkki0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2009)

Arrachons les couilles de tous ces crétins.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Arrachons les couilles de tous ces crétins.



C'est au niveau paternel qu'il aurait fallu agir...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2009)

Ben oui, mais là... on se retrouve obligé de citer de Gaulle...

Vaste programme....


----------



## Emmanuel94 (28 Juillet 2009)

En 15 jours, cela veut découvrir un pays, mais cela n'en parle pas la langue, et considère les autochtone comme juste bons à servir des cocktails au bord de la piscine.

OK, t'as bossé, t'es fatigué et t'as envie de vacances, mais le mec chez qui tu vas n'a souvent pas  tes préoccupations, et pourtant lui aussi bosse, le respect cela commence par l'écoute et pour écouter il faut comprendre à minima, alors un voyage cela se prépare...

Le plus fort ce sont les leçons de morale sur "l'extraordinaire solidarité familiale existant en Afrique subsaharienne" de pseudos intellos pour qui la découverte s'arrête à une visite guidée en 4x4 climatisée, et qui ne font que resservir le contenu du magazine air france bien calé dans leur fauteuil en business class (payé grâce aux miles d'Air France...). Et puis il faut pas oublier qu'"ils" sont bien contents que nous venions ici et de profiter de "notre" argent....

Je ne parle même pas du désastre écologique que ce mode de voyage touristique provoque :
- pollution directe des avions
- destruction de petites exploitation vivrières
- asservissement de populations aux besoins des tours opérators
- destruction des sites naturels par pollution ou par urbanisation 
.....

Franchement je n'en veux pas à ceux qui partent dans un club de vacances lorsque cette démarche est assumée, mais je supporte pas les hypocrites qui me reviennent du Chili, du Mali... avec cette morgue du tourisme "intelligent" c'est insupportable


----------



## Chang (29 Juillet 2009)

Mac G, c'est quand même un sacré repère pour les aigris de la vie ...  ...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sinon, sans déconner, je parlais de consommation d'espace, avant tout... Ce qui me gonfle chez pas mal de touristes, ici, c'est leur propension à nous pomper l'air, à empiéter sur l'espace, justement... On s'en cogne 2 millions l'été, qui commence désormais mi-avril, ici, alors que le reste de l'année nous sommes 250 000, à tout casser... Et on fait pas mieux que des insulaires (ou les corses, si tu veux et pour t'offrir un cliché prêt à l'emploi) pour tenir jalousement à leur espace vital...
> 
> Donc, quand je vais chez les autres, je veille scrupuleusement à ne pas leur bouffer trop d'espace, en toute modestie et en toute discrétion, c'est tout.



Ah mais cette réflexion, très cher tonton patounet, s'applique pas qu'aux corses (tu l'as dit), mais aussi à Macgé.

Combien de "touristes" viennent bouffer nos espaces dans ce forum ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2009)

On est tous le touriste de quelqu'un d'autre 




 _by Martin Parr_


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'ai trouvé la solution.
Cette année, je ne pars pas.


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

Nous, ça fait 12 ans qu'on ne part plus. On est en vacances chez soi, c'est bien mieux, et il y a moins de touristes !


----------



## jugnin (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Nous, ça fait 12 ans qu'on ne part plus. On est en vacances chez soi, c'est bien mieux, et il y a moins de touristes !



On se rassure comme on peut quand est pauvre, hein.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'ai trouvé la solution.
> Cette année, je ne pars pas.



vu que on est pas mal a ne pas partir  on devrait faire un  club


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

C'est pas une question de pauvreté, enfin il me semble (quand on est proprio de son chez-soi, qu'on a des chiens de races et un niveau de vie que beaucoup nous envierait !)
Tiens, petite photo de chez nous 




Le plaisir de manger sa propre nourriture




Et de vivre au quotidien avec ce genre de "bestiau" 





Ca vaut toutes les vacances du monde...  Et en plus, jamais de bagages à préparer :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Ca vaut toutes les vacances du monde...  Et en plus, jamais de bagages à préparer :rateau:



parfait  ... on prepare nos tentes et bagages  et  on arrive


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

Ben si vous passez pas loin du Beaujolais, pourquoi pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> (...)qu'on a des chiens de races (...)



C'est quoi comme race de chien, ça? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> parfait  ... on prepare nos tentes et bagages  et  on arrive



il élève des chèvres, pas des dindes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Ben si vous passez pas loin du Beaujolais, pourquoi pas !



Moi je passe tous les midis à côté de ce beaujolais la :


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

Alors dans l'ordre :

Fab'fab : Ca, ce sont pas des chiens  mais des chèvres (pour le lait et le fromage, hmmmm !) et pour le Beaujolais, je parle de la zone de production 

LeConcombreMaske : c'est pas il, mais elle !  et j'ai pas de dinde... mais des poules !


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


>



superbe blonde ! Je comprends que tu ne veuilles pas partir en vacances vu ce qu'on trouve sur les plages


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> il élève des chèvres, pas des dindes...



pas grave , au jour d'aujourd'hui tout est possible .... me transformer en chèvre ou changer le type d'élevage


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

Nan, la mienne est pas blonde mais fauve  Rien à voir :love: et là, elle n'a que 7 mois  et pèse 35 kg  Et puis étant une fille, je suis po trop attirée par ton genre de blonde !! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> je suis *po*



Oui, mais ça, ça va pas être possible.

Ou alors:


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

:love::love::love: Gnagnagna ! Très drôle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2009)

Dehors, les néo-babas!!!


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> pas grave , au jour d'aujourd'hui tout est possible .... me transformer en chèvre



Et en morue, t'as essayé ?


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juillet 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Et en morue, t'as essayé ?



elle est portugaise, moi je suis italienne donc pas de transformation possible


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN : Je ne suis pas néo-baba (beaucoup d'autres choses, sûrement !) mais pas ça :mouais: J'ai juste fait un choix de vie qui me correspond, j'ai aussi un Mac et c'est pas pour ça que je suis sectaire ou pédante ... Faut pas tout confondre non plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> ... j'ai aussi un Mac ...



Et il te bat ?...


----------



## Tam69 (29 Juillet 2009)

Nan, mon zom est super, trop bien pour faire ce genre de chose  Je parle de mon ordi !  Zom, lui, il a un P*** et je l'entend assez râler après pour être morte de rire  Mais bon, chacun son chemin de croix :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2009)

Bon... L'hameçon est bien planté... Je vous laisse donner des coups de moulinet... 

J'ai un avion à choper


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Nan, mon zom est super, trop bien pour faire ce genre de chose  Je parle de mon ordi !  Zom, lui, il a un P*** et je l'entend assez râler après pour être morte de rire  Mais bon, chacun son chemin de croix :rateau:



J'ai une question.
Tu aimes les concours? Tu participes à des concours?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai une question.
> Tu aimes les concours? Tu participes à des concours?




Tires pas tant sur la canne... On va la perdre...


----------



## jugnin (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... L'hameçon est bien planté... Je vous laisse donner des coups de moulinet...
> 
> J'ai un avion à choper



Va-t-en, l'insulaire !


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2009)

Tam69 a dit:


> Nan, mon zom est super, trop bien pour faire ce genre de chose  Je parle de mon ordi !  Zom, lui, il a un P*** et je l'entend assez râler après pour être morte de rire  Mais bon, chacun son chemin de croix :rateau:



Zom ou Zob ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tires pas tant sur la canne... On va la perdre...



Non, parce qu'en tapant "ZOM", j'ai trouvé ça...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Va-t-en, l'insulaire !



Ou "arrive", c'est selon.


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mac G, c'est quand même un sacré repère pour les aigris de la vie ...  ...



Tiens, je pensais être le seul à trouver que certains posts frisent le grand n'importe quoi : je suis rassuré.
C'est pour se rassurer que certains mettent en avant le touriste de base qui leur sert de mètre étalon pour décider que non, pas moi, je vais faire radicalement l'inverse du mec en short pour passer pour un touriste pas con ?

Je pourrais aussi vous parler des mecs qui croient avoir tout compris parce que, justement, il ne font pas comme les autres. Mais qui sont aussi cons. Ceux qui pensent qu'à l'étranger, fatalement, _naturellement_, tout le monde est gentil et que les méchants, c'est nous.

Ceux qui s'immergent 5 jours dans une cabane en bois au lieu de gouter la clim de l'hôtel pour tout comprendre, gavés de lectures pré-départ, alors que pour tout comprendre, lorsqu'on a des cultures radicalement différentes, il faut au moins une vie et beaucoup d'intelligence. C'est pas donné à tout le monde.
On peut juste, comme le disait Patoch, essayer de remuer le moins possible l'air qui nous entoure. Et répondre aux sourires qui ne sont pas dirigés uniquement vers la poche dans laquelle se trouve la Visa. Pour le reste, dans les séjours de moins de 5 ans, faut arrêter d'imaginer qu'on va changer l'image que l'on a des autres et celle qu'ils ont de nous.

Quelle que soit la façon dont on se comporte, dès que l'on bouge sans but précis, on est touriste. Et perçu comme tel. Le reste, c'est de la branlette.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ...blablabla...
> Quelle que soit la façon dont on se comporte, dès que l'on bouge sans but précis, on est touriste. Et perçu comme tel. Le reste, c'est de la branlette.


Poil aux...


----------



## Chang (29 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> [blablabla]
> 
> Je pourrais aussi vous parler des mecs qui croient avoir tout compris parce que, justement, il ne font pas comme les autres. Mais qui sont aussi cons. Ceux qui pensent qu'à l'étranger, fatalement, _naturellement_, tout le monde est gentil et que les méchants, c'est nous.
> [blablabla]



ouais d'abord ... !!! 

Et puis, je rajouterais que parfois, c'est pas le touriste qui est con, mais bien l'autochtone ... faut pas croire, meme si la connerie transcende les frontieres, elle s'installe plus chez les uns que les autres ...

Je ne donnerai pas de nom, ils se reconnaitront parfaitement ...  ...

C'etait mon coup de gueule a moi que j'en ai rien a fout' que ca vous plaiz' pas ...  ...


----------



## silvio (29 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> ouais d'abord ... !!!
> 
> Et puis, je rajouterais que parfois, c'est pas le touriste qui est con, mais bien l'autochtone ... faut pas croire, meme si la connerie transcende les frontieres, elle s'installe plus chez les uns que les autres ...
> 
> ...


Ouais mais .... des noms quand même


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2009)

Et c'est bientôt fini, les :



> Bla bla bla


?!

:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et c'est bientôt fini, les :
> 
> 
> > Bla bla bla
> ...


Nan. 
C'était pour éviter de répéter tout ton laïus (rébarbatif)...
Mais si tu as des trous... de mémoire...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan.
> C'était pour éviter de répéter tout ton laïus (rébarbatif)...
> Mais si tu as des trous... de mémoire...


 
Putain on comprend vraiment rien... déjà que le fil n'a aucun interet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ... déjà que le fil n'a aucun interet...



Ça c'est clair... Je livrais simplement et égoïstement quelques réflexions à la con (Un peu comme Mackie, mais j'ai plus de style)... Et ça a pas loupé... Ça a attiré les Professeurs Rollin de tous poils... :style:

On n'encule pas les mouches avec du vinaigre


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Putain on comprend vraiment rien...


Boaf...
C'est entre moi et cette traînée d'Amok !...  



sonnyboy a dit:


> déjà que le fil n'a aucun interet...


Et c'est pour ça que tu y reviens...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2009)

Bon il est parti l'insulaire qui sait pas qu'on peut pêcher du goujon en Corse ??


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça c'est clair... Je livrais simplement et égoïstement quelques réflexions à la con (Un peu comme Mackie, mais j'ai plus de style)... Et ça a pas loupé... Ça a attiré les Professeurs Rollin de tous poils... :style:
> 
> On n'encule pas les mouches avec du vinaigre



Bonnes vacances quand même, avec ou sans vinaigre.
Et n'oublies pas de poster toutes tes photos de vacances sur flicker ou MobileMe.


Et pour jptk, c'est des gobis qu'on pêche en Corse !


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Et pour jptk, c'est des gobis qu'on pêche en Corse !



*CA EXISTE PA TU MAN!!*

Salut en passant !  
Ça faisait longtemps


----------



## woulf (29 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> *CA EXISTE PA TU MAN!!*
> 
> Salut en passant !
> Ça faisait longtemps



Une image vaut mille mots:






Ca ressemble à un goujon, mon mignon ???

Ca c'est le gobie sauteur, mais voici une espèce très répandue sur macgé: le gobie à grosse tête:

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://www.marseille-sympa.com/gobie.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.marseille-sympa.com/gobie.html&usg=__McctS8gJPbr5gI1--QvaaElPvw8=&h=331&w=940&sz=49&hl=fr&start=1&sig2=BokvK2c30QHSXueLtPbw_w&um=1&tbnid=-5WE56gC_HAqAM:&tbnh=52&tbnw=148&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgobie%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:frfficial%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1&ei=OK9wSrmQCpGzmQfy1oD1Cg


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2009)

Ouai bah ça donne pas envie de faire une friture


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi j'ai trouvé la solution.
> Cette année, je ne pars pas.


Pov' choupinet. La crise, la pression fiscale de l'état, les salarié terroristes et le prix du super?

Nan MOI j'ai résolu le probleme: je vais dans des coins où y'a pas d'autochtones comme ça je suis sur de pas les faire chier tout autant que je suis sur qu'ils ne me les briseront pas avec leur folklore à la con :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On n'encule pas les mouches avec du vinaigre



Tiens... de l'intérêt...

Je retire donc mon post précédent... il faut toujours réfléchir avant de poster !!!

Je la garde celle là.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pov' choupinet. La crise, la pression fiscale de l'état, les salarié terroristes et le prix du super?



Non, je bosse...
Pas grave, j'irai faire chier les autochtones hors période scolaire.


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2009)

bon patoch, t'es bien arrivé dans ton hôtel-club à Izmir, là? Que penses-tu de la soirée tiercé muzikal?


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2009)

il a posté  ailleurs au bar ... est que il a loupé l'avion ou il s'ennuie  autant que cela dans le paradis a tutistes*  ? 




* faute de frappe au départ mais je corrige pas, j'aime bien finalement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2009)

Là, je suis encore à Marseille... On part demain matin 
Pendant 15 jours je ne vous réduirai plus les burnes en poudre...


----------



## kisbizz (31 Juillet 2009)

mais tu peux..... j'en ai pas !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais tu peux..... j'en ai pas !!!



C'est juste une image, Ciciolina...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Août 2009)

En tout cas, juste bonnes vacances, et profites bien vieux machin


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Août 2009)

Au fait, de quels autochtones vas tu pourrir la vie estivale ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Au fait, de quels autochtones vas tu pourrir la vie estivale ?




Tu vas rire mon gros, mais on a pris un voilier à Toulon pour faire... 












Un tour de Corse!!!   
C'est pas le tourisme ultime, ça ?... :style:
Bon, on a quand même été stationner un peu dans les iles toscanes, aussi... Faut découvrir d'autres peuples. 



Bien bien bien... Maintenant que je suis revenu, on peut fermer ce fil de mes deux... :style:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> on a pris un voilier à Toulon pour faire...
> 
> Un tour de Corse!!!



Mouahahahahahahaha, tu t'es surpassé là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2009)

N'est-ce pas ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2009)

La grande question est: as tu découvert quelque chose que tu ne connaissais pas?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La grande question est: as tu découvert quelque chose que tu ne connaissais pas?




Oui... Le calme (en tout cas, en cette saison)...


----------



## silvio (17 Août 2009)

J'ai bien fait de faire caca dans l'eau moi en tout cas ...

Tu as péché ?


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Le calme (en tout cas, en cette saison)...


Ah ça n'est pas la saison encore, pour la pêche à la grenade du Boat-People venu des continents voisins ?


----------

